# Elektronikas forums >  Strāvas mērīšana pēc Frekvenču pārveidotāja (VFD, VDS, FC, FP utt.)

## Tristan

Labdien kungi.

Vaik kāds varētu ieviest vairāk skaidrību šajā jautājumā?
Strāvas mērīšana pēc 3f 380V - frekvenču pārveidotāja. 

Ar kolēģi teorētiski diskutējām par šo jautājumu, bet katram savs viedoklis, un tālāk netikām.
Varbūt kāds ar pieredzi, vai teoriju  var padalīties?
Var šo mērīšanu veikt ar strāvmaini? Jeb mainīgās frekvences dēļ nekas labs nesanāks. 
(Pieņemot ka frekvence var pastāvīgi mainīties 0-90Hz.)

Skaidrs ka frekvenčniekos iekšā ir monitoringa funkcijas, bet par to pašlaik neiet runa. 

Pateicos jau iepriekš... 
Internetu pārskaitīju vairākos piegājienos kad jutos motivēts, bet neko sakarīgu neatradu (Varbūt slikti meklēju).

----------


## next

Pienjemot ka straavas faazees apmeeram vienaadas.
Es ieliktu vienaa vadaa mazinduktiivu shuntu un tad ar oscili skatiitos kas tur notiek.

----------


## Tristan

Tas jau expert LEVEL!!!  ::

----------


## M_J

Domāju, ka ar klasisko strāvmaini, kurš būtībā ir transformators, paredzēts 50-60Hz, nekas labs nesanāks. Un ne tikai pie frekvencēm tuvu 0 Hz. Tie frekvenčnieki taču dod tādu spektru, ka neekranētu vadu gadījumā bieži vien citas tuvumā esošās ierīces jūk prātā. Jāņem uz Holla efektu bāzēts strāvas devējs, kas der gan maiņstrāvai plašā diapazonā, gan līdzstrāvai. Un arī ar visu to aktuāls ir jautājums par iegūtā signāla tālāko apstrādi, jo tas signāls nebūs ne līdzstrāva, ne smuka sinusoīda.

----------

